# Help my Ray!!!!



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

today i did a water change and added prime as i always do.
noticed my ray had what looked to be peeling on the disk by the tail just a little.
i thought not much of it.
went about my afternoon and got ssome food and when i got home my ray was on his back.
flipped him over and found him on his back a few more times through the day and i keep flipping him back over.

his disk does not look to be curling he is not eating his tail is standing in the air and not resting on the sand.

i changed another 50% of his water.

he is still alive at this point does any one have any ideas on what i can do to help my Ray?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

its usually chemical or nitrate burn.... its probably done, sorry to say. If anything I would say stop fussing with the water parameters as that is probably stressing it out more. Add some salt and pray... I'm sorry dont know the dosage though. I use a cup of salt when I do water change for my 180. Then only replace what I remove after.

Good luck


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe try to pm Charles and see if he can help you. Sorry I am unsure of what to do.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah ..i second on pm'ing charles...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't use prime when doing water changes with stingrays. There is a chemical in there that is hard on the ray. Use something like aqua plus.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

dont change water too much! keep it until 1 day, he should be fine! ray is very allergy for new water! but heard u said ur ray,,,,,,may!! sorry!!
hope ur ray okie!!good luck!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

snow said:


> Don't use prime when doing water changes with stingrays. There is a chemical in there that is hard on the ray. Use something like aqua plus.


I been using prime for 2 years with my rays now. Adrian sometime there is a sudden death that we can't explain. Big water change do get your ray shock so I hope your ray can pull through. btw I always over dose prime.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

me too i always use prime. 

Best wishes to your little guy....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks every one.
dosn't look good this afternoon the ray is showing signs of disk curl.
has stayed upright so far today though .
looks also like the ray is looseing its slime coat.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Hang in there Adrian, keep your hopes up.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

as of 8:30pm the ray has passed away.
thanks everyone for the kind words and support.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. I was hoping that it will make it after all.
Sorry


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear you lost him.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh that is horrible, I'm sorry to hear that, you did what you thought to.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss Adrian.

I saw your post earlier, but I couldn't help you in any way. I wish I had some sort of background on rays...then maybe I could have helped you out a little. I really feel useless in situations like these...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Take it as an experience Adrian. Ray are pretty hard to cure once it is sick and I do lost my motoro when I first into ray as well. If you do ever want to keep ray again, please double dose on prime so you don't see that slime coat on ray again.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

condolences brother.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, it sounds like there was an internal problem; which stressed it out to the point where the slime coat began to peel. In that particular situation I always add 1lb of dissolved salt per 100 gallons of water. This has worked for me several times in the past.

Good luck with your next ray!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG  I am sorry to hear that your ray passed, Adrian. Unfortunately I don't have tankspace for a ray (maybe 1 day). My largest tank is currently a 29 gallon.

My condolences,

Stuart


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

RIP Dont give up on rays


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

crap! that sucks man! RIP


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry about your loss...wish we could've helped somehow...and maybe know what happened to the ray...hope u feel better soon


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks Adrian ...so sorry to hear that .


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks every one.
is just one of those things that happens in this hobby.
i will not give up on keeping Rays but it will be a while before i get another one.
i may wait till i have a new tank though one big enough to be the rays forever home..lol


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

thats too bad...tragic for sure 

gonna be picking up my rays at the end of oct... hope I have better luck(gonna be my first rays)

I hope you have better luck next time!!!


----------



## skynoch (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow sorry to hear about this. Don't give up on rays as they are not as difficult as you may think to keep. Most people just underestimate the amount of ammonia these guys can produce and don't have the amount of bacteria built up in their filters or the right filters for the job also the amount of waterchanges needed is a surprise to most, you can do 50% waterchanges everyday with prime on your tank and have no problems, this is in fact what you will need to do if you do find you have ammonia in your tank and your bacteria isn't keeping up. Once again sorry to hear and I hope you don't give up as these are amazing to watch.


----------

